# Help us name our new puppy



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

We have narrowed our puppy's name down to three star wars names. Now, we need your help.
The three names are:
1. Lando
2. Boba
3. Mace

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, I like Mace! Nice ring to it! Cute pup, by the way.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Like someone else here said, try yelling the name repeatly. In that test Mace and Lando win. I like Mace too.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Mace


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, the puppy decided this morning that his name will be Spike. I was watching old Bugs Bunny cartoons, and the Chester, Sylvester and Spike cartoon was on. Every time the little dog said Spike, the puppy jumped and barked, so I guess that's what he wants his name to be.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good choice. I like a puppy that can make up his mind.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I love Spike....that's Snoopy's brother!!!! 

Sit, Spike!
Roll over, Spike!
Fetch the zombie, Spike!
Good dog!!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh I like Spike! (Good cartoons too)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good choice! Even better than Mace!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Spike? People are going to think you're a Buffy the Vampire Slayer fan.  Which is good by me, since we named our dog Willow. 

I was going to recommend Darth as a name.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, Spooky, my wife immediately vetoed Darth when I first suggested it. 

He has now passed out on my lap.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Mods, please feel free to delete this thread. Thanks for the space!


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

I like Lando


----------

